# Kenchii Shears vs Chris Christensen vs Nothern Tails Shears



## Ruffzig (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello,
I need a recommendation on shears. I am looking at Kenchii Shears, Chris Christensen and Nothern Tails Shears. I know kenchii are top notch from lot of grommers. I was wondering If someone here has any experiences with all these three shears. Nothern Tails Shears seems to affordable. Can you please provide your review on these shears ?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I can only tell you that my favorite are the ones with the swivel thumb. I have Sensei, and they are awesome. I have the CC curved-they cut great, but now I'm wishing I had a smaller pair with swivel.


----------

